# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Your files are encrypted virus

## nikolas_350

Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο αλλά το τελευταίο δεκαήμερο έχω κονομήσει δυο απειλές όπου όλα τα αρχεία από εφαρμογές γραφείου και multimedia κρυπτογραφούνται, όπου και καλά με ένα αντίτιμο 300-400$ σου παρέχουν το κλειδί για το decrypt.
Αν και εξουδετερώνεται σχετικά εύκολα το trojan η ανάκτηση των αρχείων θεωρείται απίθανη.

----------


## Space

δοκιμασε αυτο εδω μηπως και..

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/viru...re-information

----------


## NetTraptor

YAP... για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μόνο ένα σε σώνει. Backup or Fuck up!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptovirology
Good luck αν κλαις κάτι σημαντικό. Μια μόνο περίπτωση είναι να βρεις ποιος ιός είναι και να ψάξεις μπας και κάποιος έχει δημοσιεύσει κανένα decrypt αρχείο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στο λογιστικο γραφειο που δουλευει η λογιστρια της δουλειας μου το επαθαν στον κεντρικο υπολογιστη και χασανε ολα τα αρχεια! υπηρχε backup και ηταν και αυτο εκει μεσα! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ οποτε τα πληρωσαν κανονικα και οντως τους εστειλαν κωδικο και τα πηραν πισω. Τωρα προσεχουν για να εχουν....δυστυχως και διαχειριστης των υπολογιστων εκει οσο και να εψαξε τροπο να παρει πισω τα αρχεια δεν βρηκε! ο μοναδικος ειναι να πληρωσεις ειπε συγκεκριμενα.

----------


## ysam

http://www.zdnet.com/article/fireeye...er-ransomware/

https://www.decryptcryptolocker.com/

http://alexappleton.net/day/2014/04/24

----------


## nikolas_350

Να ευχαριστήσω όλους για της απαντήσεις σας.

Ελπίζω να εκτιμηθούν από τα πιθανά επόμενα θύματα του ιού.

----------


## nikolas_350

https://forum.eset.com/topic/8474-ne...pt-ransomware/

----------


## trendy

http://thenextweb.com/insider/2016/0...ay-sorry/#gref
Τουλάχιστον ζήτησαν συγγνώμη  ::

----------

